# R32 GTR Standard parts



## adamc (May 8, 2010)

As the title says, I am after a standard r32 gtr parts.

1) standard steering wheel 
Condition wise - doesn***8217;t need to be showroom new!

2) ambient air temperature sensor

3) standard wheels 


PM or reply on here and please include prices

Thanks


----------



## adamc (May 8, 2010)

4) an indoor car cover (fitted)


----------



## Gtr76 (Jun 7, 2019)

*R32 parts*

Gmf sell nice car covers mate. Not badly priced either


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/569419-r32-gtr-steering-wheel-early.html


----------



## Lestat2369 (Sep 28, 2006)

I have an early model steering wheel up for sale. ...good condition


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Hello I have a steering wheel in not brilliant condition that I would price accordingly


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

If you have a picture of the ambient temp sensor I probably also have that


----------



## adamc (May 8, 2010)

David - you have PM


----------

